# Having trouble getting over my current weight feeling too full



## discobiskit (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi, since january i have gone up from 13st to 14 st 4 , but now seem to be hovering at 14 st and not putting anymore weight on and i feel full all the time i am drinking loads of water and peeing all the time too which is annoying.

my diet is ,

Breakfast 4 wheatabix skimmed milk and a protien shake

snack - yoghurt , apple and protien cookies 1 litre of water

lunch - 2 tins of tuna , 2 slices brown bread 1 litre of water

snack - kipper fillets half litre water

pre workout shake with water

water whilst training

post workout shake with water

dinner - basmalti rice, rump steak, brocolli water

Protien shake before bed.

i work so the 1st snack, lunch and 2nd snack are taken to work with me.

any help would be great thanks! i am definately not lean, although from the back i look very lean but side front view i have fat around my middle i train monday ,wednesday and friday sometimes weekend as well if i`m feeling good.

5ft 9

chest 45.5"

biceps 15.1/4"

waist 35"

just want to know if there is anyway of adding carbs as i don`t feel im eating enough in my diet but i walways feel full and sometimes feel like i`m forcing food down. cheers!


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

hi new ta this site sure put mes on yes bit cant find


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

sonofwacky said:


> hi new ta this site sure put mes on yes bit cant find


eehh?!

how long you been stuck mate? im currently jammed at 11 stone exactly, doing my nut in!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

sonofwacky said:


> hi new ta this site sure put mes on yes bit cant find


Are you english? Not being rude I cant understand what you said..


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

not enough fat in that diet for a start... up the fats with fish oils, peanut butter, olive oil....

how many cals does that diet you post add upto????


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

full fat milk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

There are certain things that you can have to make your appetite increase!

Try things like vit b12 or other things try a google search.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

B-12 gives me a HUGE appetite !!! Its brilliant !

Also alot of your protein is coming from shakes. GEt 6 eggs some oats and eithera shake or glass of milk in for breakfast. Also before bed get a tub of cottage cheese down ya

I spend half the day ( and half teh night ) ****ing aswell. Does my head in !


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

all those who say up the fat, no high satiety

simply consume less fibrous carbs

only need 250g of protein each day

get a bit of that from food, bit from powders and make calories easy to consume

volume doesnt represent calories


----------

